# 2012 f350 plow size.



## jbovara (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi guys, I know this question has been asked before but I want to get fresh opinions. I have a 2012 f350 4x4 single rear wheel and was wondering what size plow to put on. I'm going with a boss straight blade but, can't decide on the size. I was thinking 8' or 8'6". The difference in weight is only 22 pounds so, the question becomes what's the real difference? I I think it comes down to the load that is placed on the front end while pushing snow. If that's true, what is the real difference between the two plow blades? In essence what are the two plows load ratios and which plow would be the best for my truck. By best I mean which plow will maximize my plowing capacity vs the amount of where and tear on the truck. It's obvious that the 8'6" plow will plow more but at what cost?


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

14' Danials

We run 9'2 vee's with no problems at all. 

It really depends on what you are plowing. Wider gets the plow wider than your tire tracks, some more width gets you closer to outside your mirrors.

If you are just tinkering around, just put the 8' on. If you are working, go as big as you can, your only limit will be drive thrus.

We don't run Timbrens or air bags, we just put weight in the bed to get the truck back to it's original rake or profile, We feel this rides the best and gives way better traction allowing us to run in 2wd.

To answer your question, your truck will not know the difference of 22# and ratio smatios, you want to beat on it, it'll wear things out, work it and you'll be fine.


----------



## Ranger429 (Dec 6, 2008)

I run a 9' pro plow with wings. I don't have any pictures of the truck with the blade on it yet. I also put a 2 1/2" lift on it to run 35" Dick Cepek Fun Country II tires. Wings make a HUGE difference in lack of roll off to. Something to consider for your plow.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The biggest concern is weight when the blade is up while driving down the road. If you are running proper ballast, the rear is doing most of the pushing when the blade is down. Get the biggest blade that bolts on the truck. 9 plus foot, add some wings


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

I've got a 06 F350 and running a Western Pro Plus 8ft with no problems and I'm going to upgrade to a Western 8 1/2 V-plow.
I really want to get the 9 1/2 V-plow but I have a torando sander on the back of my truck and that gets it pretty close to the 10600 total weight of the truck. So if you have a sander don't forget total weight limit.
It also depends on what type of contracts your doing, wide open go for the largest, tight and narrow stick with a 8 or 8 1/2.
And as someone else said, put weight in the back for proper ballast if you don't have a sander.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

you will want the 8'6" to cover your wheels while you turn. The 8' is too short for the truck. I have a western 8'5" V and I wish I had a 9'2" Boss.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

get the western wideout. Dont be concerned about tearing up your truck with the plow, because no matter what you put on there is going to make you money and cost you money at the same time. Good thing is the equipment is rebuildable!


----------



## jbovara (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks guys. I went with a 8.6 boss straight blade


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Add some wings to get the full potential of the truck and plow


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

fisher xls, 8-10 feet of plow all in one package! Truck will handle anything they make to hand on the front of it so dont worry about it


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

We ran a 8.6 boss straight with wings on my brothers 2009 f350... great combination.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

i have a 9'6 mvp plus on mine and it drops less then 3/4 of an inch when raising the plow. go big or stay home


----------



## D Industries (Nov 15, 2012)

8'6" boss v plow on ours. 

It rides 10x better! It barely drops the front end at all. 
Would have no prob goin bigger.


----------

